# Ringneck dove just lost his same-sex mate if I get him new mate do I get another male



## at1575 (Aug 3, 2013)

My ring neck just lost it's mate (a stray cat got ahold of him) & I'm pretty sure that they were both males. I assume they were both males only because after all the mateing theyve done over the past 10yrs theyre were never any eggs laid. And I was wondering if I should get him a new mate & if so should I get another male since he's used to living with a male or do I get a female? 
Also I have no idea how old he is. We found them in a dirty parakeet cage in the alley by my house. The cage was so small we had to disassemble it just to get them out. So I was wondering if he is old, would getting a new & odviously younger mate pose more chance for conflict? 
Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you get another male, he will probably fight with the male you have now. Your bird may be used to another male, but the new one will probably not feel the same way. Get him a female.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

at1575 said:


> My ring neck just lost it's mate (a stray cat got ahold of him) & I'm pretty sure that they were both males. I assume they were both males only because after all the mateing theyve done over the past 10yrs theyre were never any eggs laid. And I was wondering if I should get him a new mate & if so should I get another male since he's used to living with a male or do I get a female?
> Also I have no idea how old he is. We found them in a dirty parakeet cage in the alley by my house. The cage was so small we had to disassemble it just to get them out. So I was wondering if he is old, would getting a new & odviously younger mate pose more chance for conflict?
> Thanks.


I would get a hen and introduce slowly, separate cages where they can see each other, if you let them out in doors do it in a neutral area, and keep watch, at some point they will want to pair up, some can right away, others may take time, you just don't want the new bird to get picked on by your cock bird. I'm not sure how the stray cat got your other bird but if it was in their cage you may want to put smaller wire on so predator claws can't reach in.


----------

